# Chromag FUBAR OSX??



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

I have right now a Raceface Atlas FR handlebar cut to 735 mm and I dunno why but my wrists are getting killed by this bar... I've tried almost all handlebar rotations and lever positions and I still feel weird..

I am looking at another sweep/upsweep option and Chromag OSX came to my mind. How do current users of the OSX feel about the feel of the handlebar? Comfortable from the firsr ride or it took a while to get used to?

Finally some pics would be appreciated!

Cheers


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

Personally, I'm a fan of the Chromags. The don't have as much back-sweep as the Atlas bars and that bugs people, but they feel fine to me. In fact, I would go as far to say the Atlas bars feel better to me, but I have no trail time on them.

These were my first 30 inch bar and that took some getting used to anyway, but they're great. I cut these down to 750mm recently. (29.5 inches from 30.)


----------



## mykel (Jul 31, 2006)

Don't know if it helps, but I had the same problems with an uncut low rise RF Atlas AM bar. Now running an uncut Sunline V1 low rise. No problems after 2 years.

michael


----------



## Pau11y (Oct 15, 2004)

tacubaya said:


> ...735 mm and...my wrists are getting killed by this bar... I've tried almost all handlebar rotations and lever positions and I still feel weird..


I think you've found the point of depreciative return between increasing bar width for control and twisted wrists resulting in pain.


----------



## tacubaya (Jan 27, 2006)

Yeah, I'm gonna try to variate the positions a bit more and if it doesn't work then I'll cut the bar a bit more.


----------



## dbabuser (Jan 5, 2004)

Pau11y said:


> I think you've found the point of depreciative return between increasing bar width for control and twisted wrists resulting in pain.


+1. I don't quite understand the draw of the wide bars anyway. I'm still cleaning the dirt out of my ears from my crash at Snowmass when I caught my bar on a tree after the jump on the sport dh course a couple years ago. And those were 28" bars...


----------



## Uncle Cliffy (Jul 7, 2006)

dbabuser said:


> +1. I don't quite understand the draw of the wide bars anyway.


Have you tried them?

I went up to 29 inchers on my trail bike! If a bike has anything narrower than 28, it's strange to me.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Any update on this? I'm digging the rise of the Chromags as I currently run bars with a 25mm rise with 740mm length. I don't have the upsweed and backsweep as they came stock and aren't listed. I dig 25mm rise on Chromags more than the .5" rise on Atlas FR riser bars because of the exiting 25mm rise on my bars now. Feels like a good rise. I'm also considering Easton Havoc Aluminum bars at 20mm rise. They also look nice and are 750mm width. I'm leaning on Chromags currently, but I'm also concerned about bling factor a little bit. I'd be getting Ano Orange with Chromags, Orange Easton's if I got those, and same with the Atlas bars. 
750mm and 760mm feels alright, but I think the Atlas are too long and I don't really want to bother with cutting bars. 

I get sore wrists, but I think it is because of an uncomfortable lever blade more and the position of it.


----------



## azdog (Nov 16, 2004)

I unloaded all my sunline bars and went to Answer protapers on both bikes. The 8*4 bend/sweep just fits me way more comfortably than a 9*5 bar like the Atlas or Sunlines.


----------



## Hardtails Are Better (May 4, 2005)

Uncle Cliffy said:


> Have you tried them?
> 
> I went up to 29 inchers on my trail bike! If a bike has anything narrower than 28, it's strange to me.


Yeah I'm at a point where I'm only comfortable on big bars too. Running 800mm bars on my DH bike, 780 on both trail bikes. Though I'm 6' tall, proportioned like a chimpanzee, and have a really jacked up shoulder that's way more comfortable with the extra leverage.


----------



## SentralSteve (May 27, 2010)

I recently switched from 28 inch bars to these Chromags and love them. Cut them down to 29.5 and they feel great. Took about a half day to get used to the width.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

With 740mm already, I won't have much trouble adjusting to either bar. At this point I'm leaning on Chromags or the Havoc bars. Chromags at 25mm and Havoc at 20mm (not sure about getting the 30mm Havoc) and Havoc is at 5 upsweep and 9 backsweep while Chromags are what, 8 upsweep and 4 back? something like that


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

Im really happy with my Chromags. I like the 25mm rise (vs 20 on most all other DH bars), and I prefer the less backsweep. Those numbera are the main reason I chose them.

Question for other Chromag users: I got the white bars, and have noticed that they are yellowing from the sun very quickly. Is this common with these bars? My bike is only 6 months old and is stored inside the garage, so its not like its sits in the sun all day. The rear triangle on my frame is white (new V10) and is still nice and bright, so the contrast makes the fading and yellowing pretty obvious. Also when I move my levers you can see what it used to look like.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I have been told using some lacqeur helps. Not sure what kind though, heard matte is good. Felt the havoc bats today and they are nice. I can get a sweet deal on them but not chromags. Comfort comes first though but I can't find any around here.I would be ordering and hoping for the best and that isn't too wise based on experience. Havoc and chromag have essentially switched bend and sweep and differentpeople like then all. Makes it hard. I like my current 25mm rise but 5mm didn't feel much different


----------



## KrankedDH (Apr 22, 2010)

Chomags fubar osx are amazing bars. I can't ride anything else. These bars are perfect. Im 6'4 and have long arms and these bars feel amazing. I would give em a try. Best money i have ever spent as far as bars go and i've tried out a bunch. These are the best i have come by.


----------



## drsmonkey (Mar 21, 2008)

I went from Protapers last season to Fubars this season.

The Protapers took some getting use to, even after cutting them down about an inch. Prior to cutting them I had wrist pain, OK afterwards.

Fubars felt just right out of the box to me.

For referece, I'm 5'10" with a long Ape Index, and medium width shoulders.

Edit: Protapers were on a different bike than the Fubars, so that may have had an impact as well.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I think I might get them. Haven bars are nice but I hear a lot of good things about fubar osx from people my size ( I'm 6'3")


----------



## IntenseMack10 (May 16, 2006)

ehigh said:


> I think I might get them. Haven bars are nice but I hear a lot of good things about fubar osx from people my size ( I'm 6'3")


The Haven's only go to 711 width, right? I have the Havoc's on my AM bike, and the Fubars are on my DH bike. The Havens would not be wide enough, I would say. They werent even wide enough for my AM bike.

The Fubars are great because their numbers are much harder to find. 8 backsweep (9 is the norm) and 25mm rise (20 is the norm). So, it you are looking for numbers that are different from most other bars, they are the way to go.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

I meant to say havoc but I think I am jumping on chromag. I won't get a discount with chromag but oh well


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

where can I order some Orange ano Chromag Fubar OSX bars? this years model


----------



## SentralSteve (May 27, 2010)

You can get them at universalcycles.com and sign up for the VIP newsletter to get coupon codes. They have all the colors available.Universal Cycles -- Chromag Furbars OSX Riser Handlebars


----------



## Aaron D (Dec 14, 2005)

I ride what they want me to ride.

I guess I'm not that picky...


----------



## 8664 (Oct 17, 2005)

i ride the Wide 78cm Rise 20mm it has 8° backsweep and rocks! Chromag what else!
:thumbsup:


----------



## codename47 (Oct 20, 2008)

I bought 780mm version and at first it feels too stiff/harsh over previous Nuke Proof 800mm, maybe I'll get use to. What angle from looking over the steer tube/or from side view are you guys riding? I'm trying to figure out which of my 40/50/70mm stems to use.


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Anyone interested in buying the 2012 chromag fubar osx bars should give a try at contacting chromag for the order. I ordered mine on a Monday and received them Friday.


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

kinda weird question but I have to ask, the 2010 fubars osx were listed as being 760mm wide and 310 gram heavy/light whatever u want to call it.
now the 780mm version is also listed at 310 grams, so I'm wondering, did anything change, did these really get lighter or is it just listed wrong?


----------



## ehigh (Apr 19, 2011)

Kresj said:


> kinda weird question but I have to ask, the 2010 fubars osx were listed as being 760mm wide and 310 gram heavy/light whatever u want to call it.
> now the 780mm version is also listed at 310 grams, so I'm wondering, did anything change, did these really get lighter or is it just listed wrong?


I s'pose I could weigh my bars for you in a while and let you know..


----------



## Kresj (Aug 31, 2008)

That would be cool thanks


----------



## Fix the Spade (Aug 4, 2008)

dbabuser said:


> +1. I don't quite understand the draw of the wide bars anyway.


You evidently don't have enormous sasquatch arms, I seem to get tangled up on bars below about 700mm, 720-750 feels about right.

But I know where you're coming from, wedged myself between two trees once, bike stopped instantly, I didnt...


----------

